# anyone treated under Birmingham ACU, Birmingham womens hospital?



## bealra (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi 

I just wanted to see if anyone is being treated under Birmingham womens hospital - it would be nice to be able to chat with people going through a similar experience at the same place. I am due to go to my consent signing appointment on march 26th - although i have a complicated history so think it is unlikely i will start any actual treatment until after the summer. definitely will need to have treatment (surgical likely) for hydrosalpinges.

be nice to chat x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hiya - not currently having tx at Bham Womens but had our tx there - very impressed with them (although have no comparisons  ) and obvioulsy happy with outcome    Good luck with tx - any questions you know where I am - if I can answer I will try


----------



## bealra (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your response DeeDee - it is really appreciated. Your outcome was obviously fantastic 
From your consent signing appointment how were you treated? i suppose in terms of you being kept informed and feeling like you had support from them?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Bealra  

TBH I was taken by surprise at how quickly our tx began as we turned up for the consent signing appointment in October and after doing all the forms were asked about my cycle dates etc.  They advised that unless my dates were in order we would not be able to commence tx until after Christmas because of the closure periods over holidays.  As it was my dates meant that we were within 1 day of being able to commence but it had to be then and there  !  We had to arrange emergency drugs from their pharmacy to commence that day and then order rest from the pharmacy that send them to you and go back to them to show me how to administer the drugs! 

So I sort of felt in a whirlwind and was not expecting to start that soon but we got on with it.  If I’m honest I’m quite laid back so just sort of went with the flow and didn’t really seek their support etc although if I had any questions they were always happy to answer.  I think the only thing I needed their support as such on was the fact that I was a poor responder so wasn’t producing many follies and the ones I did were small. They kept me on drugs for another week and I had more scans to see how I was getting on until crunch time.  It was then that we found I only had 5 follies so I thought it was all over and was prepared to cancel the egg collection (thinking I wouldn’t have any from so few follies  ) in order to save our “free” NHS go . However the consultant explained (and reassured) that there was technically no reason to cancel as we stood as good a chance as someone with more follies etc as even those going in with loads of follies as they sometimes only produce a couple of eggs etc so we went forward.  I am pleased to say that my 5 little follies still got me 5 eggs, 3 of which fertilised .  The two best grades were put back in (the third wasn’t a good enough grade to be a frostie) but hey our two little fighters stuck around and the rest is history.  

Sorry if I’ve gone on (I can ramble) – what I meant to say is I’m sure if I had needed any information or support other than the follie stuff they would have tried their best to help.  What I was impressed with was the organisation there – all our appointments were on time etc and I really did like all the staff we came into contact with.  

I have another friend her had her tx there and she too was happy with them (and got a positive result first time too) and another that should hopefully be starting tx there sometime this year.  If I were to do it again (which is unlikely ) I would definitely go back there privately.  

Finally – just read your signature and it looks like you’ve been through mill to so I dearly hope that this year is your year        

DeeDee


----------

